# Custom Hay Sampling rates



## Schnabel Hay & Grain (Jan 29, 2016)

Been a while since I posted on here. I hope everyone brought in the New Year in great fashion!

Anyway, I've had some neighbors and friends ask if I would come and sample their hay and silage. Some live 2 miles down the road while others live 20+ miles away.

How do I charge?

My thoughts thus far: is to charge X amount per sample plus mileage. Mileage would include the miles from my farm to their field or farm plus miles to the Lab of their choice or postage to mail to the lab of their choice. Or they could mail or deliver the sample themselves.

I also took and passed the Certified Hay Sampler Exam with the NFTA. I thought it'd be a nice little side business for some extra cash here and there.

Any ideas or opinions would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank You!!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My local Co op does it for nothing. We pay the cost of the lab work and it doesn't matter if they take a sample or we do. Of course they are trying to sell fertilizer and other services. 
I guess I don't understand why they wouldn't just get the sample themselves and send it to the lab. The sample equipment is cheap. 
The co op does charge for soil samples though. $40 field.
Good luck.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> My local Co op does it for nothing. We pay the cost of the lab work and it doesn't matter if they take a sample or we do. Of course they are trying to sell fertilizer and other services.
> I guess I don't understand why they wouldn't just get the sample themselves and send it to the lab. The sample equipment is cheap.
> The co op does charge for soil samples though. $40 field.
> Good luck.


I've never thought the hay probes for sampling were that cheap. Overly expensive in fact. But it is a one time expense unless a person is prone to losing things.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I've never thought the hay probes for sampling were that cheap. Overly expensive in fact. But it is a one time expense unless a person is prone to losing things.


Under $200 for a 24 inch probe


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Under $200 for a 24 inch probe


Under $40 would be where I would say they are cheap.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Under $40 would be where I would say they are cheap.


The amount a hay sampler can save you is 20X that, so I'd say it's cheap.

To the OP, every nutritionist I know of does it for a cheap nominal fee. It's usually figured into the cost of ration balancing. I took that forage sampler test about 5 years ago. Never did print off the certificate they give you. I don't think it's a job that would ever make you enough money to buy anything more than a tank full of gas.

Why would a person pay you to send a sample to the lab they can do just as easily?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

stack em up said:


> The amount a hay sampler can save you is 20X that, so I'd say it's cheap.


Where is the savings?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Where is the savings?


If you're feeding hay/silage, knowing feed values can be almost priceless when balancing rations.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> If you're feeding hay/silage, knowing feed values can be almost priceless when balancing rations.


Dairy guys no doubt can see and use the value, the beef and/or horse people, could be way over their heads. I give my test results to horse people, try to explain what they are purchasing and seem to be wasting my breath most of the time. The beef guys, just want the cheapest garbage I have.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

With the beef herd, the most money is either made or lost on feed. It's by far the number one cost associated with raising a heifer. If I can reduce feed consumption by 10% and still maintain BCS, it's just money in my pocket. That is what I feel is the difference between a cowman and a guy who has some cows, management. Do I do everything right? Of course not, (just ask my wife) but try to do better everyday.

I try to put up dairy quality feed for my momma cows. I try to give them the best chance of raising a healthy calf, as long as they can. We used to feed ditch hay to cows, quit doing that a few years ago, now that is just ground for bedding. They eat some, not much. Wish we had a place that raised mushrooms I could haul that stuff to.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stack said it good and that is the hardest thing with supplying people with hay is to bite your tongue when they say its to expensive to buy good hay. Just because they will eat it eventually does not mean you should feed. It does not matter if its dairy, beef, or horses. it will always be cheaper to buy hay than grain how much grain you buy will depend on your hay.


----------



## Schnabel Hay & Grain (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's input! I'll have to find out if there is enough interest for this in my area or not.

Thanks


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Where is the savings?


for me there is no savings. I don't feed anything. My test results don't seem to help me ever make more with my hay sales. I got one test last year on my Teff hay. The grass and alfalfa I don't bother. I usually always sell it all. I do have customers come test for their own piece of mind sometimes.


----------

